# Got my hands on a pair of Guten Cala's!!



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

First no one believes they exist, then a single box surfaces, and I stumbled across 2 of those very cigars!! LUCKY!! :gossip:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm almost frightened to ask.. MSRP?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

wow really, hope they are as good as the nine, yummy lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

skiswitch6 said:


> I'm almost frightened to ask.. MSRP?


These were a gift to me...


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

who did you have to kill to get your hands on those? :lol:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Aficionado82 said:


> who did you have to kill to get your hands on those? :lol:


Monopolistic State Mandated Bureaucrats.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> wow really, hope they are as good as the nine, yummy lol


I wish someone besides me knew why that's pure :rofl:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Monopolistic State Mandated Bureaucrats.


They didn't happen to be from England, more specifically London did they? :laugh:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Noobie Alert* What makes these so special?? eep:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

KickinItInSD said:


> *Noobie Alert* What makes these so special?? eep:


Here read this thread this is a classic.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Episode 8 is ready for your reading pleasure!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able-story-related-mysterious-guten-cala.html


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!!!!

Those are super HTF!!!!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

skiswitch6 said:


> I'm almost frightened to ask.. MSRP?


There is no MSRP...the last person to suggest a retail price for Guten Cala's was cast into the Bog of Eternal Stench.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, very nice Find Chris!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait, these things are real?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay. I want some Guten Calas! Until I have them, this will be the summer of my discontent.

I am willing to trade 8 boxes of Opus for just the band. I am willing to trade a helicopter for one cigar (note: I will need time to procure said helicopter). I am willing to sacrifice Veeral using the Great Snake Blade of the Chichimungas on an ancient slab of mystical rock over a fiery pit which ends in the depths of the unknown for two of these cigars. I don't dare speak the words of what I would do for three of these.

WHO HAS THE HOOKUP? Some dirty, dingy B&M out in the far corners of this globe has to be sitting on a box. Brothers, unite and help me in my mission!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Plop007 said:


> Here read this thread this is a classic.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


There's 2 hours of my life I'll never get back...I hurt all over from laughing, and my co-workers think I've lost my mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, these things are real?


Not every story your father told is a complete fabrication ...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Another bit translated - it may be the last one ...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able-story-related-mysterious-guten-cala.html


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

NICE gift!


----------

